# Where can I find a Mighty press on sale?



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

ok, so in my introduction post I had mentioned how I went the eb ay route and purchased a 390 dollar iron basically. 

Well my bank was able to get me my full refund. . . 

Now Im trying to find a mighty press, but cant seem to find any under the 490 mark. 

Does anyone know where I can find one (11x15 or 15x15) press for cheaper? 

dont want the lite edition though.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I started with the lite version 11x15 (no timer) but was never a problem. I moved up to the 15x15 within six months because I wanted to do larger plastisol transfers.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

If you don't mind buying used you can find one in the $250-300 range. I searched on Ebay and craigslist for about a week and found a portable 11x15 mighty press slightly banged up but working great for $250. Typically my designs aren't taller than 11", but if they are they're usually skinny so I just flip the shirt around 90 degrees on the press and have a 15x11" press


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree a used name brand press from anywhere is better than a no name press from ebay, i like yhe idea of being able to find parts if you need them. .............JB


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

stalk ebay! I saw a 15X15 go for $300. Also you can seach hix also on ebay I got a used one I L O V E it for $130


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think e-bay and other likeminded sites are pounced readily. Just go get yourself a new press and be done with the waiting. Time is money and lets get on with it. Yeah you can buy a china press for this much or bid on that one for this much but,,,,if you want to be proff. buy good gear. You are wasting money time guessing if that used piece of crap press is actual reality or not.


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

so many valid points. Im stearing clear of ebay or the list for now. My first wasnt the best, as always. 

Im gonna go with the lite and buy a good timer at super wal-m. 

Im gonna search the boards now to see the other differences between the lite and the regular, im sure there are a few adside from the timer. I think its also a fully manual lift.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I've used a Mighty Press for years.. not a bad press. If you lived over here I'd sell you mine as I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Mighty Press Lite 11x15 and I LOVE it. It came with free shipping and 2 free teflon sheets. I got it delivered to my house brand new for $370 from Specialty Graphics. I used the discount they offer forum members. 

This is a quality machine, and the lowest one in it's price range with alot of the better features of the more expensive ones, namely the lifetime warranty on the heater block. I also liked the higher wattage over similar priced machines. Heats up fast and maintains the heat well during pressing.

Good luck to you, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## sharonses (Feb 27, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have a Mighty Press Lite 11x15 and I LOVE it. It came with free shipping and 2 free teflon sheets. I got it delivered to my house brand new for $370 from Specialty Graphics. I used the discount they offer forum members.


I wish I had read this an hour ago!!! I just bought one from Best Blanks for $395 - I'm not sure what I paid in shipping but probably $30 - $50, I know I ended up buying pads and sheets and was trying to hurry up because my other line was ringing off the hook - long story short I'll be surprised to see what I get!  

I just called them back to see if they can either price match with the free shipping or cancel the order...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sharonses said:


> I wish I had read this an hour ago!!! I just bought one from Best Blanks for $395 - I'm not sure what I paid in shipping but probably $30 - $50, I know I ended up buying pads and sheets and was trying to hurry up because my other line was ringing off the hook - long story short I'll be surprised to see what I get!
> 
> I just called them back to see if they can either price match with the free shipping or cancel the order...


 
Double check current pricing and shipping with Specialty now, tho. That deal was well over a year ago. The economy has changed quite a bit since then. I believe pricing has increased a little and I am not sure if the teflon sheets are still included. You'd have to take a look. =)

If you are able to get a refund or price match, make sure you remember to check/include any TSF member discounts that Speacialty Graphics offers. You can find them on the left of the forum, look for the little yellow stars. 

Good luck to you either way. A press is a great piece of machinery to own. I love mine still. =)


----------



## sharonses (Feb 27, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> Double check current pricing and shipping with Specialty now, tho. That deal was well over a year ago. The economy has changed quite a bit since then. I believe pricing has increased a little and I am not sure if the teflon sheets are still included. You'd have to take a look. =)
> 
> If you are able to get a refund or price match, make sure you remember to check/include any TSF member discounts that Speacialty Graphics offers. You can find them on the left of the forum, look for the little yellow stars.
> 
> Good luck to you either way. A press is a great piece of machinery to own. I love mine still. =)


 
Thanks for the reply! It is $5 more than what I paid but the shipping is free, plus they do the 110% price match. I need to go check out the TSF discount - thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

www.proworldinc.com

They have a brand new 15x15 for $299.00

Art


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

you get what you pay for.....

just spend the extra cash and buy a larger size thats built to handle the operations


----------



## ejw433 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
I am also looking for a heat press. I have been looking at the one at Pro World. I am new to this and am not too sure what would work best for me. I am going in to a line of dog t-shirts, tanks and sweatshirts.
I know I don't need anything too large but I don't want to get something too small either. I want the ability to be able to print on kids clothes also. I am planning on using stock transfers, at least to start with.
I would really like to be in the size of the 15 x 15. My budget for the machine is about $500 tops! The one from Pro World comes over the price but it is with transfers. Not sure what the shipping would be to NY.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Elaine


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Look on Ebay for name brand used I have just got 16x20 National here is the pic and yes it is clean and by the way it is hix brand press for those who don't know and it was $300 with shipping.
I was only looking for two days when I got this here is list of press to look for that are used and new on Ebay Sunie,Hix,Knight and StahlsHotronix !


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Elaine. Shipping to NY is about $30. The machine has a 30 day satisfaction guarantee and a 2 year warranty.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Elaine,
I bought the 15 x15 heat press from *Ed at **www.proworldinc.com* and as Ed wrote the shipping is VERY reasonable. I'm here in northern NY. Customer service at ProWorld is awesome.
Seeing you are going to use stock transfers the DEAL they have going even if it is a bit over your budget would be the way to go.
Susie


----------



## ejw433 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Ed,
Thanks Susie,
Thanks David,
I have already decided to go with Pro World for my transfers. I know that I would like a 15x15 size press and as long as it's not really that expensive to have it shipped, I believe that is the way I will go. I stated in a previous thread that I just ordered the catalog from Pro World. I got an email that it was shipped so can't wait to get it.
Now if I could only decide on where to get the doggie shirts.
I don't like the doggie skins. I would like to find shirts that are more like t-shirts in fabric.
I own 2 Shih-tzu and some of these shirts are made that my guys would need an extra large which is ridiculous since when I buy then stuff it is in a medium. 
I have searched these forums until I have links to so many sites I forget who has what. The closest thing I find to what I want is from China. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks again for the responses to the transfer machine.
Elaine


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Elaine. Zre you familiar with is company? http://www.wholesale-dog-clothes.com/


----------



## ejw433 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ed,
Yes I have checked them out. The tees that they carry are the doggie skins and a bunch of their other items I can buy from the same place that they do. 
Thanks for the info though. I appreciate it.
By the way, I should have my catalog tomorrow. Can't wait to go through it and see how many "little"
transfers I find. 
Elaine


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Elaine. There's even more on the website than in the catalogs. You can do a search by keyword or category.


----------



## ejw433 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ed,
What would you search under if you were looking for cute-funny-not vulgar
little transfers not bigger than 6" x 8"? I did look on the web site but I would be bookmarking tons of them from every catagory. I just thought that with the book I can look when I don't have the time to be online.
Elaine


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would try 'youth' as the category. Currently showing over 1200 dsigns in stock.


----------



## ejw433 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Ed,
I will check that out. Sounds like it should be just the right catagory.
Elaine


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ejw433 said:


> Hi,
> I am also looking for a heat press. I have been looking at the one at Pro World. I am new to this and am not too sure what would work best for me. I am going in to a line of dog t-shirts, tanks and sweatshirts.
> I know I don't need anything too large but I don't want to get something too small either. I want the ability to be able to print on kids clothes also. I am planning on using stock transfers, at least to start with.
> I would really like to be in the size of the 15 x 15. My budget for the machine is about $500 tops! The one from Pro World comes over the price but it is with transfers. Not sure what the shipping would be to NY.
> ...


I think if you go to the ProWorld website they can calculate the shipping costs for you

15x15 is a good midsized press


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a note that there is alot of good information in this thread. Regarding alot of the customer service based questions in this thread, and future business, it is better to contact the supplier, in this case Proworlded, directly via PM, email, phone or through Proworld's Preferred Vendor thread. Here is a link to that thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/preferred-vendor-introductions/t71478.html. Thanks. 

PS: Elaine, good luck with your new business and your press. Alot of folks are really happy with their Sunie's. I hope you will be, too. =)


----------

